# volume contracts



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

My business thus far has been either 1. direct-to-client 2. Residential contractors or 3. sub work. I've done a few medium sized exterior jobs (40-200K), but those were direct with the condo boards. 
Today I had an interesting meeting with a fairly large contractor who proposes I put together a group and start bidding on large jobs (40 storey buildings, etc.) He has asked me for some guide-line prices and I told him I'd get back to him...
I am not sure how to price volume or even whom I could approach for advice on this. As I am fairly new in this city, I dont have a massive rolodex to draw from either. My paint reps haven't been very helpful (either because they are not forthcoming or simply dont know). Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Find out how many phases there will be to the project, Bid each phase accordingly, sounds like he might be price shopping, you can't really give "guidlines" to a job you do not know the specs for. The larger the project the lower the markup (normally) since you will be there a long time. He might be interested in getting your markup #'s, T/M Rate, sqft pricing, so if you do not have a good relationship with the contractor I would think twice about revealing any of this info.


----------

